# Help, I'm so lost and alone



## Sherlock (Aug 26, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> I'm sure this topic must come up all the time but I really need help. I met my husband almost 11 years ago after my first husband told me he didn't love me! We fell in love and I moved from Canada to uk with my two children. He also has a child from a previous marriage. We now also have two children together the youngest is 16 months.
> Yesterday he announced he doesn't love me anymore and perhaps never did. I am devastated and all alone as most of my family and friends are still in Canada.
> I don't know what to do or say. I can't eat or sleep. I just want to wake up from this nightmare and get on with our lives. He is such a lovely person, talented, caring, will do anything for anyone. I love him but didn't tell him enough. I know at times, especially during a bought of depression after our first child and during a very difficult pregnancy I can be very grumpy. But I thought things were back on track. We just went on holiday and had a great time and when visiting my uncle he said he loved me just as I am (I'm still carrying baby weight and finding it difficult to loose so am very conscious of my body shape).
> I'm just wandering around an empty house with no friends or family close by. I feel so isolated and alone.
> ...


----------



## usman (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, its very painful to loose someone so special. but life is all about moving on. The point is you have to support yourself and your children. You are employed but i will suggest you to seek a good opportunity. Consult a psychiatrist and a marriage consultant. Increase your social activities. If possible go back to Canada to your family. Start making friends. Reconstruct yourself and do things which u like to do and which gives you pleasure and happiness. Feel free to contact me anytime for any kind of support.


----------

